# My dog always acts starving?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He IS my first dog ever, but I feed him the correct amount to maintain his weight (3% right now) but he is always acting like I am starving him.. I swear that if I fed him five times the amount I normally do he would finish it and beg for more. 

He is a good weight, lean and I can feel his ribs, but not too skinny either. Is it normal for dogs to be hungry 24/7? I feed twice a day.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It means he loves his food :wink:

If he is acting normal and healthy and is at a healthy weight I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------



## BTDogRaw (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only been feeding raw for three days now, and the past two mornings Bailey has decided breakfast at 3 a.m. would be better than waiting til between 5 and 6 a.m. She is hooked on chicken now--the earlier the better. It's hard to resist those eyes, but I know she's not starving and food will arrive when it is time to arrive (aka when I say so. :tongue

Good luck! 

Amy J-K


----------



## littleboodog (Jun 28, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> He IS my first dog ever, but I feed him the correct amount to maintain his weight (3% right now) but he is always acting like I am starving him.. I swear that if I fed him five times the amount I normally do he would finish it and beg for more.
> 
> He is a good weight, lean and I can feel his ribs, but not too skinny either. Is it normal for dogs to be hungry 24/7? I feed twice a day.



If you are feeding him food that is easy to eat, you could try feeding meals are not so easy to eat, to slow him down and help his brain and his stomach sync up.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Millie is the same way. If I let her, she would eat until she bursts.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

If my dogs were allowed to eat as much as they wanted to, especially with their endless love of raw, they'd be eligible to start and compete in doggy sumo-wrestling matches.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh is starving all the time. Well according to her anyways.

According to me? She's just a food hound. Seriously, if I let her eat the amount she _thought_ she needed to eat she would be like 500 pounds! lol :biggrin:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Me thinks dogs like food 

Becka will eat anytime there is food around


----------



## cdianam (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine act the same way, when it's feeding time and I go outside with their food they start jumping arround me in circles and barking, it looks like they havent't eaten in weeks  Of course if I would let them it all they want they would probably eat until they pop :biggrin:


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

Casey barks for breakfast at 530 every morning Drives me insane and though i laugh when i see him bouncing i sure grumble all the way down the stairs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my pug cries. i swear he has tears.
my corgi mix whines. she is too much the empress to have tears.

they would eat until they blew up if i let them...

then again, so would i, if i thought i wouldn't throw up or gain weight LOL


----------

